# C++ Tastatur leeren



## Javt (13. Sep 2012)

Hi,

Wie kann ich denn, wenn ich folgendermaßen Strings einlese, den Tastaturpuffer sicher leeren?
1. Mit getline(cin, String str, char delim);
2. Mit cin.getline(char *chararray, size);

Beide Methoden entfernen ja automatisch das Leerzeichen vom Tastaturpuffer (falls size nicht überschritten wird). Wenn nun nach dem Einlesen weitere Zeichen im Tastaturpuffer sind, wie kann ich sie entfernen?

lg


----------



## SlaterB (13. Sep 2012)

unbekannte Befehle in Java,
erster Suchmaschinenlink führt zu
istream::getline - C++ Reference

in der Sprache, im Forum, im Bereich geirrt?
Titel geändert, verschoben, ..


----------



## Brixto (13. Sep 2012)

Wollte schon sagen, das ganze sieht doch sehr nach C/C++ I/O- Funktionen aus :bahnhof:


----------



## Helgon (20. Sep 2012)

cin.clear und cin.ignore könnten dir vllt helfen


----------

